# Plantage récurrent de la sauvegarde



## mathoulin (19 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Mon iPad 3G 64 Mo est sous iOS 4.2.1
Je le sauvegarde régulièrement avec iTunes.

Mais tout aussi régulièrement (au moins une fois par semaine), la sauvegarde bloque à environ 85%.
Je l'ai laissé parfois plusieurs heures sans rien voir avancer.

Il n'est pas possible d'arrêter cette sauvegarde dans iTunes.

J'ai cependant trouvé un moyen de repartir pour un tour:
 - annuler la sauvegarde sur l'iPad
 - essayer d'éteindre l'iPad
 - l'écran s'éteint mais l'iPad ne s'éteint pas. La roue tourne sans arrêt.
 - forcer l'extension de l'iPad (bouton + Home)
 - redémarrer l'iPad. Ca prend un bon moment avec la pomme blanche qui reste affiché. Mais il repart
 - effacer la sauvegarde dans iTunes (sinon iTunes dit qu'il ne peut sauvegarde l'iPad)
 - sauvegarder l'iPad

J'ai bien entendu tenté une restauration de l'iPad. Le même problème a recommencé.
J'ai un peu cherché sur le web de pareilles expériences mais je n'ai rien trouvé de récent.

Il y a 15 Go de libre sur l'iPad et pas de films dans VLC ou autres .

Des idées ?

Merci.

Pierre MATHOULIN


----------



## momo-fr (26 Janvier 2011)

Il est possible que ta sauvegarde soit corrompue, tu peux essayer de virer les sauvegardes en place dans ton profil utilisateur (Utilisateur -> Bibliothèque -> Application support -> MobileSync).

Sinon il semble bien qu'il y ai des soucis avec les sauvegardes, chez moi, depuis ce matin ça ne marche plus, j'ai un message d'erreur affiché :

*" Impossible de lancer une sauvegarde car il est impossible de démarrer une session... "*

Apple parle de ce problème par ici mais, après avoir fait toutes les manipulations proposées, je n'ai toujours pas accès à la sauvegarde, d'ailleurs dans les préférences d'iTunes, mon iPad n'est plus listé 

Des idées ?


----------



## momo-fr (28 Janvier 2011)

Mise à jour iTunes 10.1.2 effectuée -> Sauvegarde sans souci de mon iPad cette nuit


----------

